# Couple of Burl Calls



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Turned these 2 calls this morning first is Maple Burl with a Walnut band, and second is a Redwood Lace Burl with a brass band.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Very Nice!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Gotta love burls ! Nice work Ed.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Nice stock and a great job turning it.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Nice Look Ed!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Really pretty calls!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Nice Buddy------I want'em-------sb*


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

You got them Skip. Thanks


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Were those six hundred for the maple and seven for the redwood ??? Heck..when I don't see a price i figure they are made for an order.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Sorry, I guess I am getting old, I forgot to list the price.. It was $20 ea shipped LOL


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

Those are some very sharp calls, nice work!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's Ok Ed, I've spent my allowance for the month already.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Very beautiful calls Ed ! Nice grab Skip.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Very nice indeed, some more wealth for you Skip.


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

Very nice!!

I would be interested in one of those when you get a chance to make one.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Thanks ED------can't wait to get'em------sb*


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Fantastic looking calls!


----------

